
Apple, Samsung, Sony among 83 global brands using Uighur Muslim 'forced labour' - notRobot
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/uighur-muslims-china-forced-labour-work-xinjiang-apple-nike-bmw-sony-gap-a9371711.html?hn
======
notRobot
"forced labour" = "slavery"

------
IXxXI
Marxist media is still pushing that anti-capitalist slant.

When will china's communist government be held responsible alongside
corporations the way it would in an unbiased setting.

